
How to bypass WSJ and NYTimes paywalls? - allenleein
http://blog.jinsongli.com/post/show/31
======
chmaynard
> Motivation: You know why ;)

Yep. We love to kick ass, break things, and have fun. We don't give a shit
about the rules. If we can get away with it, other people like us think we're
cool. Did I leave anything out?

------
allenleein
For Chrome users:
[https://github.com/njuljsong/wsjUnblock](https://github.com/njuljsong/wsjUnblock)
For Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/bypasspaywall...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/bypasspaywalls/)

